# New bike, how to break to parents!!!



## Sharpy (26 Oct 2013)

Just bought myself an ex-display Voodoo Bakka from Halfords, reduced from £500 to £180. Just something to bung in the back of the car and head down to some local trails. 

http://www.voodoobikes.co.uk/bikes/dirtbikes/bakka

The only problem is, I've already got two bikes gracing the garage 1) Boardman road Race for sportives and fair weathered weekend rides 2) Carrera Valour which is now a single speed commuter which is in for a respray next week (pics will be up when done) 

So the question is how do I tell my parents that I've bought a 3rd bike? Any suggestions :P


----------



## Saluki (26 Oct 2013)

Mum, Dad. I have spent MY hard earned money on a new bike.


----------



## trampyjoe (26 Oct 2013)

Don't tell 'em, just bung it in the garage and hope they don't notice.


----------



## oldfatfool (26 Oct 2013)

Mum, Dad, you know that credit card you thought you had lost ....


----------



## Sharpy (26 Oct 2013)

trampyjoe said:


> Don't tell 'em, just bung it in the garage and hope they don't notice.


That so far has been the most popular with colleagues but my mum uses her bike for short trips around town which is often because its soo much quicker than the car :P but I'm really tempted just to put it there and hope for the best


----------



## cyberknight (26 Oct 2013)

Parents ?
Easy
Wife ?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (26 Oct 2013)

Tell them it followed you home.


----------



## Sharpy (26 Oct 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Tell them it followed you home.


"The curse of the Voodoo"


----------



## Andrew_Culture (26 Oct 2013)

Don't do what I once did when wanting to break what in retrospect was a fairly mundane bit of news to my parents. My mum was out so I shut every door in the house and left a note by the front door for her to find on her return. The note detailed a catalog of domestic, holistic, structural and ecumenical carnage. My mum read the letter and broke down before even getting a chance to open any of the doors to see that the house was fine, I hadn't wrecked all her white goods, violated the house foundations, written off her car or accidentally sold my younger sister to white slavers. She rang friends who rang friends who rang my dad who came and found me at a mate's house (this was pre-cellphones) and marched me home to where I found a truly emotionally broken mother figure.

I'd like to say that even twenty+ years later we can look back and laugh but no 

So yeah, don't do that!


----------



## Ern1e (26 Oct 2013)

Looking at this as a parent and assuming it was your own hard earned cash you have spent and aslso saved a fair amount I would not say anything other than you can't ride them all at once can i borrow the boardman tommorow lol.


----------



## Sharpy (26 Oct 2013)

Ern1e said:


> Looking at this as a parent and assuming it was your own hard earned cash you have spent and aslso saved a fair amount I would not say anything other than you can't ride them all at once can i borrow the boardman tommorow lol.


Yeah all 3 where bought out of my hard earned cash, and I bought my dad a carbon boardman frame to replace his giant defy 5's for Xmas so I don't think he's to fussed with using mine + I'm 5'11 and he's 5'3 :P


----------



## SHornswaggle (26 Oct 2013)

Borrowing it from a mate of a mate who is married to another mates cousins uncles daughter with two broken legs? They may never ride again so you are saving them from the pain of watching it rust away?


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Oct 2013)

Just say you were unable to buy beer and drugs like other people of your age as you spent all you money on a bike, then ask what's wrong with you


----------



## Sharpy (26 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Just say you were unable to buy beer and drugs like other people of your age as you spent all you money on a bike, then ask what's wrong with you


That would work but I'm 17 :P


----------



## trampyjoe (26 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> That would work but I'm 17 :P


Just drugs then


----------



## buggi (26 Oct 2013)

Tell them you won it.


----------



## Chris-H (27 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> Yeah all 3 where bought out of my hard earned cash, and I bought my dad a carbon boardman frame to replace his giant defy 5's for Xmas so I don't think he's to fussed with using mine + I'm 5'11 and he's 5'3 :P


 I don't think you need to worry explaining a 3rd bike but more of where does all that cash come from for a 17 yr old
To be honest mate I think like most parents (me included)they will be only too pleased you are buying decent stuff with your money and not just throwing it away.


----------



## 02GF74 (27 Oct 2013)

Tell em they bought it you last Christmas, don't they remember or are they developing Alzheimers?

Good deal by the way.


----------



## Sharpy (27 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Don't do what I once did when wanting to break what in retrospect was a fairly mundane bit of news to my parents. My mum was out so I shut every door in the house and left a note by the front door for her to find on her return. The note detailed a catalog of domestic, holistic, structural and ecumenical carnage. My mum read the letter and broke down before even getting a chance to open any of the doors to see that the house was fine, I hadn't wrecked all her white goods, violated the house foundations, written off her car or accidentally sold my younger sister to white slavers. She rang friends who rang friends who rang my dad who came and found me at a mate's house (this was pre-cellphones) and marched me home to where I found a truly emotionally broken mother figure.
> 
> I'd like to say that even twenty+ years later we can look back and laugh but no
> 
> So yeah, don't do that!


Sounds like a whole lot of fun! Hey quick question Andrew, are you Ipswich/Suffolk based? I could swear I've seen you on some of the strava segments around here :P


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of fun! Hey quick question Andrew, are you Ipswich/Suffolk based? I could swear I've seen you on some of the strava segments around here :P



Sure am! I live in Ipswich.


----------



## Sharpy (28 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Sure am! I live in Ipswich.


Awesome! Any recommended 20-30mile routes for the road bike? So far I'm not being very inventive and just going to Felixstowe and Hadleigh :P


----------



## Andrew_Culture (28 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> Awesome! Any recommended 20-30mile routes for the road bike? So far I'm not being very inventive and just going to Felixstowe and Hadleigh :P



Yes! what sort of average speed do you like? I have tons of routes.


----------



## Sharpy (28 Oct 2013)

Andrew_Culture said:


> Yes! what sort of average speed do you like? I have tons of routes.


Roughly between 18-19mph average, and I'm also a huge sucker for strava segments. 
Also if I'm riding with a friend/s the average usually drops between 15-16mph due to them usually being tediously slow or "tired" :/


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> Roughly between 18-19mph average, and I'm also a huge sucker for strava segments.
> Also if I'm riding with a friend/s the average usually drops between 15-16mph due to them usually being tediously slow or "tired" :/



Great. Are you actually in Ipswich? Myself and @mattobrien head out early some Sunday mornings.


----------



## mattobrien (29 Oct 2013)

@Offroader@heart do feel free to join @Andrew_Culture and I for a ride. 

Similarly to you we are both faster individually than when riding together, but I put that down to too much solo riding for both of us and then us taking the opportunity for a chat when we are riding. I can see that more races to signs and the top of hills are required. That said, we are gradually picking up the pace together.

The other thing that is worth noting is that it also rains or is wet whenever we go out together, usually to monsoon levels, but perversely we both now quite like riding in the rain. When you have a ride with someone rather than going out on your own, you are more likely to go whatever the conditions rather than stay in the warm and dry.

Oh, and we are old too, well I would have considered us old when I was 17, so I see no reason why you ought not to, however, I'll race you to the sign


----------



## lee1980sim (29 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> That would work but I'm 17 :P


 17... should already have beer, I've seen them all sat in bus stops and parks everynight of the week


----------



## Andrew_Culture (29 Oct 2013)

mattobrien said:


> @Offroader@heart do feel free to join @Andrew_Culture and I for a ride.
> 
> Similarly to you we are both faster individually than when riding together, but I put that down to too much solo riding for both of us and then us taking the opportunity for a chat when we are riding. I can see that more races to signs and the top of hills are required. That said, we are gradually picking up the pace together.
> 
> ...



All nicely summed up! Right, now I'm off to buy some mudguards.


----------



## e-rider (29 Oct 2013)

Offroader@heart said:


> Just bought myself an ex-display Voodoo Bakka from Halfords, reduced from £500 to £180. Just something to bung in the back of the car and head down to some local trails.
> Have you got shares in Halfords? 3 bikes all from them! Most people run a mile after their first experience of Helfrauds.
> 
> http://www.voodoobikes.co.uk/bikes/dirtbikes/bakka
> ...


----------



## Sharpy (30 Oct 2013)

mattobrien said:


> @Offroader@heart do feel free to join @Andrew_Culture and I for a ride.
> 
> Similarly to you we are both faster individually than when riding together, but I put that down to too much solo riding for both of us and then us taking the opportunity for a chat when we are riding. I can see that more races to signs and the top of hills are required. That said, we are gradually picking up the pace together.
> 
> ...


Yeah I live in Ipswich but I do work on Sundays therefore I only go on rides later at night midweek when I'm not at college or at work. Saying that I have managed to persuade myself to try out a bit of night riding which has been fun to do.  But if the opportunity arises where yourself and @Andrew_Culture are heading out for a ride I would be more than happy to tag along! I don't know what the easiest way of communicating is as there is no message buzzer for this website (well I haven't seen one???).


----------



## PpPete (4 Nov 2013)

Or, in our case, how do we tell our kids that they can't have new bikes for Christmas because the garage is now overfull, Mrs PpP and I having just bought ourselves new MTBs.


----------

